
Protecting Your Data at a Border Crossing - colinprince
https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=6918
======
ap46
Just don't bring any electronics except for a Nokia-esque
phone/tablet/laptop(non-regular), if you have anything you don't want snooped
on. For conferences/work you can always borrow(or buy) a device on the spot.
Which outweighs the time & anxiety caused by the checks.

